# Hyper symptoms, normal TSH?!?



## ALOHA (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I have been diagnosed with autoimmune hypothyroidism a few years ago and have been taking Synthroid. The past few weeks, I have been having very bad symptoms associated with hyperthyroidism, such as palpitations, severe insomnia, feeling hot, overheating during exercise while outdoors on a cold day, restlessness and trouble concentrating, etc. I thought that I was for sure hyper due to too much synthroid, but my doctor said my lab results showed that I have a TSH of 2.3 and T3 and T4 are both normal.

She thinks it could be from some other med I'm taking, but I somehow doubt it because I've been on all my other meds for a very long time and never had any of these symptoms. The other meds I'm taking are Xopenex for asthma, Zyrtec, Flonaise, Xanax on occasion, Neurontin, and a couple of things for migraines as needed. My doctor had my thyroid retested today (it was last tested a week ago) to make sure there wasn't a lab error. I am seeing her again in two days. Any help or ideas would be much appreciated. I'm starting to get a little bit freaked out.

Thank you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

I forgot to mention that it would be good to get your FREES run instead of the Totals.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Definitely get copies of your labs from your doctor--that can help you see exactly what tests she's running and what your numbers are. That TSH is a little high (most of us like ours around 1.0) and just because she says your T3 and T4 are "normal" doesn't necessarily mean they are at good levels for you.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I'm going to close this thread and direct people here: http://thyroidboards.com/forums/topic/10132-hyper-symptoms-but-normal-blood-work/#entry85019

The same information here has been posted in that thread and is being answered by posters. Thanks!


----------

